# 20k breathability overkill?



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey, I am looking at getting a new jacket for this season. My current jacket doesnt breath at all and at the end of the day the inside is wet. I have been looking at some of the bonfire jackets and saw this one.

Bonfire Snowboarding Apparel: Product Detail

My question is if the 25k waterproofing and 20k breathability is overkill? i could get their $200 jacket which has 15k and 10k respectively, but is the extra $90 worth it?


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

You will want a jacket that breathes somewhat. 20k I would imagine would be ok. 95% of outerwear companies measure breatheability in CFM, not PSI, so I am not exactly positive on that though. I generally try to find something that is around 10 CFM or maybe a little more for riding.

The waterproofing on that jacket is fine, though- which I know you werent really asking about.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Better too much than not enough.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> You will want a jacket that breathes somewhat. 20k I would imagine would be ok. 95% of outerwear companies measure breatheability in CFM, not PSI, so I am not exactly positive on that though. I generally try to find something that is around 10 CFM or maybe a little more for riding.
> 
> The waterproofing on that jacket is fine, though- which I know you werent really asking about.


ok, so does bonfire measure in CFM, or does it measure in PSI? im kinda confused.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

well, what general conditions do you expect to use this jacket in? wet pnw, cold east coast, dry utah?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Also helps to know what kind of perspirerer you are. I have a buddy that would sweat through his shirts in spots by the end of warmups for volleyball. If you sweat that much, I would say 20K is not overkill.

Generally though, just get a moisture wicking first layer and 10K will be fine.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Never too much Waterproofing or Breathability


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

Everything people have said is true, but one thing about waterproof/breathability ratings is that every company does their own tests.

25/20 seems like a really high end jacket, and that should run more than 300$ I'd think. Is it on sale?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

I do perspire a lot, deffinately more than most people I would say.

I ride in eastern washington state, so pnw.

Lastly, Its not on sale. This is just this year's jacket from bonfire. I thought it looked like a great deal. When i tried finding it for sale, I could only find one or two stores that stocked the black or the red jacket. I was hoping to get the lime green.

On a different note, If i could get a gore tex jacket would that be a better option? I saw a jacket that was on sale and had 30k waterproof rating, but nothing was said on breathability. 

Thanks for all your help guys and for answering all me questions


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

coolbeans said:


> I do perspire a lot, deffinately more than most people I would say.
> 
> I ride in eastern washington state, so pnw.
> 
> ...


goretex is tried and true. if that jacket has a 30k waterproof rating, it will be more
than fine in terms of breathability. genernally anything 15k+ waterproof/breathability 
will keep you warm and dry, but this also depends greatly on where/how you ride.


----------

